# Defensive driving



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يونيو 2009)

DEFENSIVE DRIVING
pdf format - 
كتاب ملخص عن السواقة الدفاعية

مع خالص التحية للجميع​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (11 يونيو 2009)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnks a lot


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 يونيو 2009)

سفيان عبد الباري قال:


> thannnnnnnnnnnnks a lot


 

حياك الله أخي سفيان..........


----------



## علي الحميد (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ...

لدي اقتراح وهو تسميتها القيادة الوقائية وليس الدفاعية فهي ادق والله أعلم...


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 يونيو 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> جزاك الله خير ...
> 
> لدي اقتراح وهو تسميتها القيادة الوقائية وليس الدفاعية فهي ادق والله أعلم...


 

شكرا على المقترح ..واوافقك عليه..

جزاك الله كل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة.


----------



## حمدطيب (13 يونيو 2009)

*I am interested to study about general mobile equipment safety awarenessnotes 
so please any one have presntation power point arbic and english or vidio or*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 يوليو 2009)

حمدطيب قال:


> *i am interested to study about general mobile equipment safety awarenessnotes *
> 
> 
> *so please any one have presntation power point arbic and english or vidio or*​


 


امنياتي لك بالتوفيق أخي حمدطيب.


----------

